# Moving to Dubai with Kids - lots of kids!



## Emir & James (Jun 9, 2008)

Hi,

My husband and I are considering moving to Dubai with our five kids aged 6,5,3,2 and 3 months!!! Package details not confirmed as of yet but looks good ie. housing, school, car, medical, phone, flights etc all covered by company and salary circa 35,000 DHS per month. How does this sound? 

Would be grateful to hear from anyone who had relocated with kids also . . . 
my main concern for the kids believe it or not is the heat! We live in Ireland and they are always outdoors, rain hail or shine. Is the hot weather very prohibitive?

Hope to hear from some of you soon 

Emir x x


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

Hate to sound too gloom and doom, but you may find some obstacles.

Obstacle 1: Are you sure your employer will be paying schooling for ALL you children? Most will either give an allowance per school child, or pay for up to two children. Check and double check.

Obstacle 2: School places for the lower grades can be very, very hard to get. Apply NOW! You will have to pay an application fee for each school you apply to. Maybe your company will reimburse you ?

Obstacle 3: Yes, it's bloody hot. Yes, it's prohibitive. But for 7 or 8 months, it's lovely.

Obstacle 4: Housing. Please, please, please research and make sure your housing IS covered. Is it just an allowance, or does it state that they will supply housing at cost? Rents are obscene and literally going up by the week.

If you have all schooling, all housing, all utilities, all vehicle costs etc paid, you will be fine on 35K a month. You won't be living the life of Reilly, but you can live well.


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

5 kids out here!!! it has gotta be some package!!! housing alone is going to set you back over 300,000 dhs. I don't any employer who would touch a family of your size! (sorry)


----------



## MamaB (Jul 19, 2010)

*Don't Despair*



Emir & James said:


> Hi,
> 
> My husband and I are considering moving to Dubai with our five kids aged 6,5,3,2 and 3 months!!! Package details not confirmed as of yet but looks good ie. housing, school, car, medical, phone, flights etc all covered by company and salary circa 35,000 DHS per month. How does this sound?
> 
> ...


Hi Emir, I have just left Dubai where I lived with my five kids since 2004. Here's my Euro's worth;

- Definately check how many children your husbands company will pay for, for cash flow purposes if nothing else! My kids are now 23, 15, 14 and twins of 6 and my husbands company were willing to pay for 4 children through school. They wouldn't however pay nursery fees so as soon as I could, I put the twins into kindergarten in the main stream school system. Schools are not cheap and you will find all the details on the websites of the schools.
- You must have medical cover for the whole family as you have to pay for everything but that shouldn't be a problem.
-We lived in Arabian Ranches because my children went to JESS and we loved the community feel. We rented a 5 bed villa - very spacious and paid 270K Dhs for the past year. The new tenants that took over have just signed up for 280k.
- The salary is not bad and from the package it sounds like it will be a multi-national company that your hubby is working for. Just check to see if there are bonuses etc because you really will be running pay check to pay check otherwise - believe me, I know.

Dubai is very expensive so although the package looks good you really need to not let your heart rule your head and do the research. You will be able to get a housemaid/helper which will be a blessing in disguise for you with all your little ones and will give you a breather from time to time.

I wish you all the best.
From one :juggle: to another
MamaB
Live.Love.Conquer


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

This threads over 2 years old, the poster never replied, wonder whether they got here or not?


----------

